# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Best spell choices for Spellblade Enchant?

## pabelfly

So, the Spellblade enchant lets you absorb and redirect one spell, which I'd like to put onto a melee character's weapon. What are the best spell choices for this enchant?

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

> So, the Spellblade enchant lets you absorb and redirect one spell, which I'd like to put onto a melee character's weapon. What are the best spell choices for this enchant?


Well, if he's a gish, _transcend mortality._ Nothing like a no-save-just-die effect for messing with your enemies.

----------


## Rebel7284

Greater Dispel Magic is common I hear

----------


## Thunder999

Got to be Greater Dispel Magic, few things nastier than losing your buffs at high level.   
Often times something like a Death Ward, Fly Sheltered Vitality or Freedom of Movement is the only thing letting you actually fight a given enemy, and even if you're not then there's probably a few good buffs active giving you a very nice damage or AC boost.

----------


## AnonymousPepper

Greater Dispel and, if your GM is likely to resort to them, some of its more exotic brethren like Reaving Dispel and Spell Theft and Chain Dispel on things like knee blades and the like. A high level beatstick with no buffs is a dead beatstick.

Relatedly, getting a friend with Craft Contingent Spell to put some on you tuned to sequentially counterspell Disjunctions and Antimagic Fields is a very valid use of contingencies at high levels, and only loses to Dweomerkeepers.

----------

